# Es hora del té



## Delilah Mercury

¿Es correcto decir "Es ist Teezit" para "Es la hora del té"? 
Lo quiero escribir en una tarjeta que enviaré con bolsas de té a una amiga   Esa frase irá en la portada. 
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

Delilah Mercury said:


> ¿Es correcto decir "Es ist Teezeit" para "Es la hora del té"?
> Lo quiero escribir en una tarjeta que enviaré con bolsas de té a una amiga   Esa frase irá en la portada.
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



*Es la hora del té:*
*Es ist Teezeit,oder auch/ó bien
Es ist Teepause**

Saludos*


----------



## alexalc

Hola!
Aprovecho el hilo para hacer una pregunta muy muy parecida y con el mismo objetivo, por lo que además de ser correcta me gustaría que sonara atractiva.

*Sería correcto, y a modo de interjección, decir simplemente "Ist Teezeit" (sin el "Es")? *(suena parecido a "It's teatime")
Es que me da la sensación de que la frase completa se carga demasiado de sonido "s" "z", no sé como les sonará a la gente nativa...


Gracias,


----------



## osa_menor

Hola, alexalc:
Te doy la Bienvenida al foro Español-Deutsch.
A mí, como nativa, la frase completa suena bien. Tenemos que vivir con nuestros "s", "z", "ß" y "sch" .
"Ist Teezeit" suena incompleto. Falta algo. Cuando se quiere llamar a algien para tomar el té, se puede usar "Teezeit!" con signo de exclamación y sin "Ist".

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

Um den Satz um einen 'ts'-Laut zu ergänzen, kann man auch sagen: _Jetzt ist Teezeit!_ Und das klingt sogar perfekt!

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

kunvla said:


> Um den Satz um einen 'ts'-Laut zu ergänzen, kann man auch sagen: _Jetzt ist Teezeit!_ Und das klingt sogar perfekt!
> Saludos,


----------

